# Need help with Curtis 1268 controller please



## smpavlik (Mar 28, 2011)

Superyellow said:


> Could I use a 480 volt AC 20/30 amp fuse three phase circuit breaker for emergency(operated by passenger), I heard somewhere on this forum some DIYers managed to use multi circuit breakers in series for this purpose


Generally speaking a contractor is a "remote" breaker so you can use a regular breaker if you have easy access to him in case of emergency. But rated current should be big enough for the circuit. Serialising breakers doesn't make any sense but you can parallel them and slightly increase current, around 30%. Current can't be multiplied because paralleled contacts have different resistance and current is not distributed proportionally. 



Superyellow said:


> I was wondering if I could run my motor/ATV for test purposes without a contactor by either shorting the contactor with a dummy relay or resistor or
> With single/dual 220/320/480 AC circuit breake(s) that are available in Europe


Not good idea. Contactor or breaker and fuse must be for safety reason, 500 amps is not a toy


----------



## DougK (Mar 10, 2015)

The normal contactor is a mechanical switch but a mosfet arrangement would be better. You will need to mount them on a heat sink.


----------

